

Phoenix: A highly connected web framework - Scramblejams
http://www.phoenixframework.org/

======
edubkendo
This is exciting!

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=phoenix+elixir#!/story/forever/0/p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=phoenix+elixir#!/story/forever/0/phoenix%20elixir)

~~~
peregrine
Not to be rude to a mod, and I am obviously biased for this post but...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

"Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there
is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also comment that
you did."

~~~
dang
It's true that moderation comments break the guidelines by being off-topic
locally, but they help the site conform better to the guidelines globally.

I post those links so readers know why a story is being treated as a dupe, and
so submitters see examples of how to search for this before posting.

This case is particularly clear: the project (which I don't doubt is excellent
work, by the way) has had major attention twice recently, including as late as
last week. Normally we look for just one major post in the last year. Please
see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

~~~
peregrine
Thanks for the followup dang. Appreciate the thoughtful answer.

------
Havvy
The github URL was at the top of Hacker News on Friday. Do we really want to
see the same framework at the top two weeks in a row?

~~~
peregrine
Major complaint was about lack of documentation. Here it is :)

~~~
Havvy
Alright, fair enough. This is different because it's the actual documentation.

Also, I just realized that this page wasn't here yesterday. Congrats on
releasing!

